# فضيحة كلية تجارة الاسكندرية



## صوت الاله (25 سبتمبر 2007)

حيث تكون هناك السراعات و احداث الاختطاف

اليكم فضيحة مجمع الكليات بالاسكندرية

حيث تكون هناك عدم الرحمة في مكان يبيح كل المحظورات

من شرب المخدرات الى اخرة

اليكم القصة حتي لا أطيل عليكم


انا اسمي مايكل وحدثت هذة القصة الي صديقة ابنة خالتي واسمها

مونيكا اعزروني لاني لم اكتب الاسم بالكامل

كانت مونيكا صديقة في شلة من الشباب و الشابات المسيحين

يتجمعون في شارع ch الشهير بشارع الاقباط

واذا تتعرف بأحد الصديقات المسلمات معها في الكرسات في مادة 

الاساليب الكمية

المهم ربطت بينهم صداقة وتيدة

اذ كانت هبة تذهب اليها في بيتها وتذاكر مها

ومن هنا جاءت النصيبة 

بدخول المسلمات في بيوتنا لكي يعلموا اسرارنا

المهم هذة الفتاه التي ساعدت علي اختطاف زميلتها مونيكا

بأتفاقها مع مجموعة من الشباب وهذة كانت الخطة

بعد المحاضرات كان هناك كرس بتاع المادة المهم 
وهما خرجين من الباب طلعت هبة برفان مخدر ورشتة علي مونيكا بدون احد ان يراهم وطبعا داخت مونيكا

ومحستش وغير وهيا في احضان  الشباب المجرمين الذين نهشوا في لحمها وطبعا اجبرت علي الاسلام الحقير

ولكنها رفضت وحملت صلبها ورجعت بعد شهر من اختطافها
ودي كانت ايام احداث اسكندرية 2006 شهر 10 أيام رمضان

لكي لا أطيل عليكم

أحظروا من المسلمين 
لانهم كما نشروا الاسلام بحد السيف ينشروا الان بالدعارة بناتهم للشباب او بأختصاب الشابات
لاتصحبوهم ولا تزملوهم ودة رئى ومحتاج ارئكم


----------



## monlove (25 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: فضيحة كلية تجارة الاسكندرية*

*طبعا منتهي الاجرام اللي في الدنيا 
وعدو الخير ورانا ورانا 
وانا كتبت موضوع عن الكلام دة اتمني تنشرة لكل البنات اللي تعرفهم 
وربنا يرحمنا
الموضوع دة 
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=29244
لو خايف علي اي بنت مسيحية انشرة *


----------



## المحبوب (25 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: فضيحة كلية تجارة الاسكندرية*

*عندما يسمح مسيحي بدخول مسلم البيت فانه كمن  يربي حية داخل حجرته حتما ستلدغه 


قلبي معك وشكرا للرب لانه سندها حتى تاخذ القرار الشجاع ولا تنصاع لرغبات ارهابية 

وعجبي على هذا الدين الذي يروجون له بالارهاب والاغتصاب والشهوة والقتل ​*


----------



## BRAVE-HEART (25 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: فضيحة كلية تجارة الاسكندرية*

الاحسن انه الواحد ينتبه  منهم لانه شعارهم الغدر 
وبكرا بيقولو شوف المسيحية يلي اسلمت من دون ان يذكرو ليش او من ايش هي اسلمت  بس الحمدالله انها رجعت 
مشكور على الفضيحة يلي ماهي الاولى  ولا رح تكون الاخيرة


----------



## la Vierge Marie (25 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: فضيحة كلية تجارة الاسكندرية*

هي مصر مافيهاش حاجة غير المشاكل و الفضايح​


----------



## fullaty (25 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: فضيحة كلية تجارة الاسكندرية*

ميرسى يا مايكل على النصبحة الغاليه دى وفعلا لازم نحرص منهم كويس لانهم بيبحوا دمنا وعرضنا 
ربنا يحافظ على ولاده وبناته​


----------



## الانبا ونس (25 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: فضيحة كلية تجارة الاسكندرية*

*ربنا يرحمنا ويبعد عنا​*


----------



## بنت الفادى (25 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: فضيحة كلية تجارة الاسكندرية*

نشكر ربنا انها اتمسكت بصلبها 
ورجعت لحضن الكنيسه واهلها
عقبال الباقى يارب
شكرا ليك يا مايكل​


----------



## mase7ya (25 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: فضيحة كلية تجارة الاسكندرية*

*احسن اشى الواحد مايثق فيهم  ابدا حتى فى اتفة لاشياء وبكفى لما الواحد يتطلع فى عينيهم  كافى انو يعرف بيلاقى فيهم كل الحقد والكرة 

ولانو كل شى منهم وارد 

والشغلة هاى   مش سهلة ابدا يعنى اى مسيحية  تنخطف  ولا حدا بيقدر يعملها  اى اشى    *


----------



## Kiril (25 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: فضيحة كلية تجارة الاسكندرية*

نفس القصص بتتعاد
محدش يمشي مع مسلمين
من بعيد لبعيد


----------



## eman88 (25 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: فضيحة كلية تجارة الاسكندرية*

شو هذا شو هل حقارة هاي عالم فاشلة ما بتستحي الله يعينها على هلمصبية كلاب ناس ما بتستحي لزمها حرق حتى الموت الله ينتقم منهم ويدوقوا نارجهنم شو بدنا نحكي لو بدي احكي اسا ما بخلص لبكرة الله بعيين ويساعد كل واحد محتاجلو احذروا من الذئاب هذه الدينا بأخر وقت بس ما تخاف الله والسيد المسيح معها


----------



## assyrian girl (25 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: فضيحة كلية تجارة الاسكندرية*

God help her and bless her and thank you


----------



## yoyo112yoyo (25 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: فضيحة كلية تجارة الاسكندرية*

ربنا معانا 
ويحمينا كلنا


----------



## صوت الاله (25 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: فضيحة كلية تجارة الاسكندرية*

بجد انا فرحان ان لينا مسحين شجعان زيكم

بالنسبا للأخت جيلان خلي بالك من التيار الاسلامي هناك 

انتي كلية ايه انا ممكن أعرفك بمجموعة كويسة جدا

وهم اعضاء المجمع

ودول ناس بيعملوا تعارف بينك وبين اي حد ممكن يفيدك في درستك

طبعا مسيحين وهم من كنيسة مارجرجس اسبورتنج تحت رعاية ابونا يعقوب

و شكرا علي الردود

لاكن انا كتبت الموضوع دة عشان نكتب حلول لينا وطريقة تعاملنا مع المسلمين

انا من ارأي ان احنا نسالمهم كا زملاء فقط بحرص شديد جدا 

مستني باقي الاراء


----------



## mena eldehabie (25 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: فضيحة كلية تجارة الاسكندرية*

مسيحنا اقوى من الجميع ويحفاظ ويحمى جميع اولاده 
ولكن نحن نعيش فى مجتمع يضفوا علية الطابع الاسلامى ومن الصعب ان نعيش بينهم دون الاختلاط بهم ولكن يجب ان تكون هناك حدود معينة معهم وليس يجب ان نبتعد عنهم والا لن تصلح للعيش فى هذا المجتمع


----------



## maria123 (26 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: فضيحة كلية تجارة الاسكندرية*

اللة يكون بعون المسيحيين وينجيهم يارب


----------



## SALVATION (26 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: فضيحة كلية تجارة الاسكندرية*

_ارحمنا يا الله رترأف علينا 
احنا مهما نعمل ملناش غيرك وليك التجأنا​​_


----------



## ميزوا (26 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: فضيحة كلية تجارة الاسكندرية*

ربنا يحافظ على اولادة كلهم والمهم ان احنا نتعلم من الدرس دة0
مينا


----------



## المحبوب (26 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: فضيحة كلية تجارة الاسكندرية*



> انا من ارأي ان احنا نسالمهم كا زملاء فقط بحرص شديد جدا



*فعلا ده اسلم حل لكن المشكلة كمان ان الموضوع ده انتشر حتى في وسائل المواصلات ومش ضروري يكونوا اصحاب 
يعني هنا بنعاني من سواقين التوك توك بقى اي واحد تعجبه بنت مسيحية يلعب عليها او يخطفها وبعدين اهلها يشربوا المر والاكثر من كده يتسجنوا ويتهانوا من الامن لفترة طويله علشان يبعدوا عن طريق هداية البنت اللى بتفوق من النوم تلاقي نفسها مخطوفة وتم اغتصابها ومخدره 
وبصراحة مش عارف نعمل ايه بنقول نخليهم زمايل فقط من بعيد لبعيد نفاجاء بيهم مش فارق معاهم 

لكن نصلي ان يحمي الرب بناتنا ويفضح طرق ابليس *


----------



## red_pansy (26 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: فضيحة كلية تجارة الاسكندرية*

*ربنا يرحمنا *​


----------



## صوت الاله (26 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: فضيحة كلية تجارة الاسكندرية*

دول خليط من كلية تجارة وحقوق ممكن اعرفك بيهم تابع كنيسة مارجرجس

يا جيلان


----------



## man4truth (26 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: فضيحة كلية تجارة الاسكندرية*

*يا جماعة متوقعين ايه من الأسلام غير كده
ربنا يرحم​*


----------



## tina_tina (26 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: فضيحة كلية تجارة الاسكندرية*

لا اخزى لانى عليك توكلت
شكرا على المعلومة والنصيحة


----------



## جيلان (26 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: فضيحة كلية تجارة الاسكندرية*

*اوكى وانا فى انتظار تعارفى بيهم
وربنا يرحمنا من الى بيحصل ده
واحنا مفروض علينا فعلا منعرفهم اسرارنا لان اى معلومة هيستغلوها ضدنا بعد كدى
ميرسى ليك يا صوت الاله*


----------



## sunny man (27 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: فضيحة كلية تجارة الاسكندرية*

هذه رسالة تحذير لكل فتاة مسيحية و نصلى الى الهنا المحب ان يحميهم من مكايد ابليس و اتباعه


----------



## نيرو (28 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: فضيحة كلية تجارة الاسكندرية*

جيلان انا اول مرة اعرف انك من اسكندرية
انا كمان من اسكندرية يا ريت نكون اصدقاء
والرب معكم


----------



## theway (30 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: فضيحة كلية تجارة الاسكندرية*

الاخ صوت الالة

عفوا صديقى..مالذى يثبت صحة هذا الخبر الذى نشرتة؟ هل لديك ما يثبت ؟

انا اعمل صحفيا وقد تابعت العديد من هذة الحالات !!

ارجو ترك عنوان بريدك الالكترونى اذا كان لديك مايثبت صحة كلامك

تحياتى القلبية


----------



## صوت الاله (1 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: فضيحة كلية تجارة الاسكندرية*

البريد
rafayal_2005******.com


----------



## hany_eltyep (2 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: فضيحة كلية تجارة الاسكندرية*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الحمد لله رب العالمين والصلاة والسلام علي اشرف المرسلين سيدنا محمد علية افضل الصلاة وازكا التسليم
الاخ الكريم صوت الاله  معلش يعني ممكن القصة دي كلة تكون متفبركة من اولة لاخرة وتكون الاستاذة مونيكا  هربت مع حدة زملها والفت الموضوع دي علشان تدري علي اهلها ومعلش يعني القصة من اولة غير مقنعة بالمرة​


----------



## mansor1_2000 (2 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: فضيحة كلية تجارة الاسكندرية*

*:new5: كونوا حكماء كالحيات ودعاء كالحمائم :new5:*
_أخوتي التحذير ليس للبنات فقط بل لكل افراد الاسرة_
_فيجب ان نستيقظ من غفلتنا حتى لانعود ونبكي علي اللبن المثكوب_​


----------



## الملك العقرب (2 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: فضيحة كلية تجارة الاسكندرية*

ربنا يرحمنا بجد الناس ديه محتاجة وقفة جمدة من جانبنا تعرفهم احنا مين و قوتنا ايه هي البنت رجعت بس بعد ايه انتم فهمني طبعا الرب يرحم


----------



## ماريان مرمر (2 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: فضيحة كلية تجارة الاسكندرية*

شكرا علي  الموضوع المهم دة وياريت الكل ياخذ مواقف


----------



## ASTRO (2 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: فضيحة كلية تجارة الاسكندرية*

*ليس هناك من داعى لأن نعمم اى فكرة على الجميع فقد يكون هناك العديد منالمسلمين المتشددين الذين 
يستبيحوا ما ليس حقهم ولكن هناك ايضا العديد من الاشخاص المحترمين الذين لا يقبلون مثل هذه الامور ولابد ان نؤكد الحذر واجب عندما تسمح لغريب ان يدخل الى بيتك فالاهم هنا ان يكون انسان موثوق به وفى اخلاقه ولن يكون هناك فرق بين ان يكون مسلم او مسيحى فكل طائفة بها الاخيار كما ان بها ايضا الاشرار. *


----------



## theway (2 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: فضيحة كلية تجارة الاسكندرية*

عزيزى صوت الالة
ايملك يظهر فية نجوم *****

اتفق على مع الصديق Astro  التعميم خاطئ
هناك حالات اختفاء وهناك بعضض الحالات التى يكون فيها ضغط واكراة


----------



## صوت الاله (4 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: فضيحة كلية تجارة الاسكندرية*

حبيبي الميل علي الياهو

المهم انا مش معمم ان المسلمين كلهم كدة

لاكن ابا بتكلم علي الدين ال انتشر بالسيف و الان بحالات الاغتصاب للبنات و الشباب بحالات الدعارة

سوري يعني دين ليس له كرامة


----------



## جيلان (5 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: فضيحة كلية تجارة الاسكندرية*

واحنا حنستنى ايه منهم غير كده 
ولادهم وبناتهم رخاص بيبعوهم ببلاش لمجرد انهم يوقعو ناس
وكل شوية يطوروا طرق نشرهم لدينهم
الظاهر ان طريقة السيف بئت قديمة ولقو حاجة جديدة يعملوها


----------



## monmonlove (6 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: فضيحة كلية تجارة الاسكندرية*

*عندك حق يا جيلان 

خلي بالكم منهم المسيح بيقول احذروا الثعالب الصغير

يعني نكون مدققين


شكرا صوت الاله علي الموضوع*


----------



## mekhaa (6 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: فضيحة كلية تجارة الاسكندرية*

احزرو


----------



## spiderman25 (7 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: فضيحة كلية تجارة الاسكندرية*

thanksssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## KOKOMAN (14 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: فضيحة كلية تجارة الاسكندرية*

*دى ناس ماعندهاش ريحه الدم 
يارب كن معنا وارحمنا ​*


----------



## برنسيسةاسكندرية (14 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: فضيحة كلية تجارة الاسكندرية*

*بسم الاب البادى والابن الفادى والروح القدس علية قوتى واعتمادى
بصراحة مرسية كتير جدا جدا على الموضوع هو جرس وتحذير من اشياء كثيرة ولكن انا بقدر كل التقدير والاحترام لى هذا الفتاة لائنها لم تخجل العالم ولا تحسب لة شيئ مثلما حسبت لى ياسوع واصرت ان ترجع الية حتى ولو بعد زمن المهم انها لم ترضى وانى كل اللى حصل اجبار ولكن ظلت تحت رعاية ياسوع ودة شيئ اهم بكتير من اى حاجة ربنا معاها ويرتب ليها حياة جميلة واصلح وينسيها كل اللى فات انا بجد نفسى اى انسانة يحصل فيها اى حاجة بعد الشر على كل بناتنا واخوتنا بس تفضل مسرة على يسوع لائنى ياسوع هو البداية والنهاية وليس محطة وقتية مثل المحمدين مرسية كتير ياصوت الالة على الموضوع وربنا يرحمنا لائنها كانت ايام يارب ما ترجع تانى علينا كلنا 
________________________________
صلو من اجلى*


----------



## نيرو (19 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: فضيحة كلية تجارة الاسكندرية*

برحب بيكم كلكم
لكن نفسي حد يرحب بنيرو ده غلبان اوي
وربنا يعوضكم


----------



## Coptic MarMar (20 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: فضيحة كلية تجارة الاسكندرية*

شكرا ليك يا صوت الاله
بس دلوقتى تتوقع اى حاجة منهم
ربنا يرحمنا​


----------



## أرزنا (20 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: فضيحة كلية تجارة الاسكندرية*

*سلام المسيح:*

*الله يحمي الجميع من هذا المرض*


----------



## spiderman25 (27 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: فضيحة كلية تجارة الاسكندرية*

thanksssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## جيلان (27 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: فضيحة كلية تجارة الاسكندرية*



نيرو قال:


> برحب بيكم كلكم
> لكن نفسي حد يرحب بنيرو ده غلبان اوي
> وربنا يعوضكم



*هههههههههههههههههههه
ماشى ياعم الغلبان
دنت منور
عايزين بئى نشوف مواضيع جامدة كدى*


----------



## boksha (11 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: فضيحة كلية تجارة الاسكندرية*

ان كان لديكم عقول اقراءوا هذا الكلام ولا تفتروا على اناس يرعون وصيت نبيهم فيكم     ---------        شبهة انتشار الإسلام بالسيف، وأسباب إراقة الدماء التي دأب على ذكرها الكثير من الجهال بحسن نيةٍ وبعضهم ربما بسوء نية، فهذه شبهةٌ لا محلَّ لها من الإعراب، وقد انتشرت على الألسنة منذ زمن طويل، والإجابة عليها تنطلق من ثلاثة منطلقات: 
الأول: نظراتٌ في الإسلام. 
الثاني: الإسلام في ميدان الحرب. 
الثالث: الإسلام ما بعد الانتصار. 

الأول: نظراتٌ في الإسلام: 

قرر الإسلام ابتداءً قواعد أساسيةً بنى عليها أركانه وقواعده، ومن هذه الأركان الأساسية فيه ما يلي: 
1- الإسلام والسلام: اعتبر الإسلام السلام مبدأ أساسياً من مبادئه، عمَّق جذوره، وبنى عليه نفوس المسلمين فغدا جزءاً من كيانهم، وعقيدةً من عقائدهم، فلفظ الإسلام مشتقٌّ من السلام ، و"السلام" من أسماء ربنا سبحانه، ورسولنا صلى الله عليه وسلم هو كما وصفه ربنا: "وما أرسلناك إلا رحمةً للعالمين"، وتحية المسلمين السلام، وهي وسيلة الحبِّ والتقارب بين الناس، بل ودخول الجنة، قال صلى الله عليه وسلم: "والذي نفسي بيده لا تدخلوا الجنة حتى تؤمنوا ولا تؤمنوا حتى تحابوا، ألا أدلكم على أمر إذا أنتم فعلتموه تحاببتم؟ أفشوا السلام بينكم"رواه مسلم، وفي حديثٍ آخر: "إن الله جعل السلام تحيةً لأمتنا، وأماناً لأهل ذمتنا"رواه الطبراني في الكبير. 
2- الإسلام والرحمة: بني الإسلام على الرحمة، الرحمة في كل شيء: 
- مع الإنسان: قال صلى الله عليه وسلم: "الرَّاحمونَ يرحمهُمْ الرَّحمَنُ ارحموا من في الأرضِ يرحمُكُمْ من في السَّماء"رواه أبو داود والترمذي، وقال: حديثٌ حسنٌ صحيح. 
- مع الحيوان: " إنَّ اللّهَ كتبَ الإحسانَ على كلِّ شيءٍ، فإذا قتلتُمْ فأحسنُوا القِتلةَ وإذا ذَبحتمْ فأحسنوا الذبحةَ وليُحدَّ أحدكُم شفرتهُ وليُرحْ ذَبيحته"رواه مسلم والترمذي. 
ودينٌ هذا حاله مع الحيوان، هل يكون قاسياً مع الإنسان؟! 
3- الإسلام وحرية الاعتقاد: لقد اعترف الإسلام بأصحاب الأديان الأخرى وكفل لهم حريتهم الدينية، والتي تتمثل في عدم إكراه أحدٍ على ترك دينه، أو الالتزام بعقيدةٍ معينة، قال تعالى: "لا إكراه في الدين قد تبين الرشد من الغي"، "وقل الحقّ من ربكم فمن شاء فليؤمن ومن شاء فليكفر"، "قل يا أيها الكافرون، لا أعبد ما تعبدون، ولا أنتم عابدون ما أعبد، ولا أنا عابدٌ ما عبدتم، ولا أنتم عابدون ما أعبد، لكم دينكم ولي دين"، فلا يجرؤ أحدٌ على إجبار أحدٍ على الدخول في الإسلام، وهذا ما سار عليه المسلمون على مرِّ العصور. 

الثاني: الإسلام في ميدان الحرب: 

قلنا أن السلام هو القاعدة في الإسلام، فما وضع الحرب في الإسلام؟ والإجابة على هذا السؤال هي التالي: 
متى تشرع الحرب في الإسلام؟: تشرع الحرب في الإسلام في إحدى حالتين: 

- حالة الدفاع عن النفس، والعرض، والمال، والوطن... عند الاعتداء على أيٍّ منها. يقول تعالى: "وقاتلوا في سبيل الله الذين يقاتلونكم ولا تعتدوا إن الله لا يحب المعتدين"، وقال صلى الله عليه وسلم: "من قُتلَ دونَ مالهِ فهو شهيد، ومن قُتلَ دونَ دمهِ فهو شهيد، ومن قُتلَ دونَ دينهِ فهو شهيدٌ"رواه أبو داود والترمذي، وقال: هذا حديثٌ حسنٌ صحيح، وروى البخاري ومسلم بعضه، وقال تعالى: " أُذِن للذين يقاتَلون بأنهم ظُلِموا وإن الله على نصرهم لقدير الذين أخرجوا من ديارهم بغير حق إلا أن يقولوا ربنا الله". 

- حالة الدفاع عن فتح أبواب الدعوة إلى الله: وذلك بصدِّ أحدٍ عن الدخول في الإسلام أو تعذيبه، أو بمنع الداعي من أن يبلِّغ دعوته، ودليل ذلك ما يلي: 

- أولاً: يقول الله تعالى: "لا ينهاكم الله عن الذين لم يقاتلوكم في الدين ولم يخرجوكم من دياركم أن تبرُّوهم وتقسطوا إليهم إن الله يحب المقسطين، إنما ينهاكم الله عن الذين قاتلوكم في الدين وأخرجوكم من دياركم وظاهروا على إخراجكم أن تولوهم ومن يتولهم فأولئك هم الظالمون"، فسبب القتال واضحٌ جليّ: "القتال في الدين- الإخراج من الديار- المعاونة على إخراجكم". 

ثانياً: يقول الله تعالى: "وقاتلوا في سبيل الله الذين يقاتلونكم ولا تعتدوا إن الله لا يحب المعتدين، واقتلوهم حيث ثقفتموهم وأخرجوهم من حيث أخرجوكم والفتنة أشدُّ من القتل ولا تقاتلوهم عند المسجد الحرام حتى يقاتلوكم فيه فإن قاتلوكم فاقتلوهم كذلك جزاء الكافرين، فإن انتهوا فإن الله غفورٌ رحيم، وقاتلوهم حتى لا تكون فتنةٌ ويكون الدين لله فإن انتهوا فلا عدوان إلا على الظالمين"، وقد تضمنت هذه الآيات ما يلي: 
1) الأمر بقتال الذين يبدءون بالعدوان لكفِّ عدوانهم، والمقاتلة دفاعاً عن النفس مشروعةٌ في كل الشرائع. 
2) أما الذين لا يبدءون بالعدوان، فلا يجوز قتالهم ابتداء، لأن الله نهى عن الاعتداء: "ولا تعتدوا إن الله لا يحب المعتدين". 
3) أن لهذه الحرب غايةٌ تنتهي إليها، وهي منع فتنة المؤمنين بترك إيذائهم. 

ثالثاً: يقول ربنا سبحانه: "وما لكم لا تقاتلون في سبيل الله والمستضعفين من الرجال والنساء والولدان الذين يقولون ربنا أخرجنا من هذه القرية الظالم أهلها واجعل لنا من لدنك سلطاناً نصيرا"، وقد بينت هذه الآية سبب القتال وهو: القتال في سبيل المستضعفين، الذين أسلموا بمكة ولم يستطيعوا الهجرة، فعذبتهم قريشٌ وفتنتهم حتى طلبوا من الله تعالى الخلاص. 

رابعاً: يقول الله جلَّ وعلا: "فإن اعتزلوكم فلم يقاتلوكم وألقوا إليكم السَّلَمَ فما جعل الله لكم عليهم سبيلا"، فهؤلاء الذين لم يقاتلوا قومهم، ولم يقاتلوا المسلمين، واعتزلوا محاربة الفريقين، وكان اعتزالهم هذا اعتزالاً حقيقيًّا يريدون به السلام؛ فهؤلاء لا سبيل للمؤمنين عليهم، فليست الرغبة إذن مجرد الاعتداء وسفك الدماء. 

خامساً: يقول الله تعالى: "وإن جنحوا للسَّلم فاجنح لها وتوكل على الله إنه هو السميع العليم، وإن يريدوا أن يخدعوك فإن حسبك الله"، وفي هذه الآية الأمر بالجنوح إلى السلم إذا جنح العدو إليها، حتى ولو كان جنوحه خداعاً ومكرا. 

سادساً: كانت كل حروب رسول الله صلى الله صلى الله عليه وسلم دفاعاً وليس فيها شيءٌ من العدوان، فقد قاتل صلى الله عليه وسلم فئاتٍ ثلاث: 
1) مشركي العرب، وكان ذلك بسبب إيذائهم للمسلمين ونبذهم لعهودهم، قال تعالى: "ألا تقاتلون قوماً نكثوا أيمانهم وهمُّوا بإخراج الرسول وهم بدءوكم أول مرة أتخشونهم فالله أحق أن تخشوه إن كنتم مؤمنين، قاتلوهم يعذبهم الله بأيديكم ويخزهم وينصركم عليهم ويشف صدور قومٍ مؤمنين، ويذهب غيظ قلوبهم ويتوب الله على من يشاء والله عليم حكيم"، ولما تجمع المشركون ورموا المسلمين عن قوسٍ واحدةٍ أمر الله بقتالهم جميعا، قال تعالى: "وقاتلوا المشركين كافة كما يقاتلونكم كافة واعلموا أن الله مع المتقين". 
2) اليهود، وكان –كما هو معروف- بسبب نقضهم لعهودهم مع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، ومحاولة قتله، ووقوفهم مع المشركين محاربين له كما حدث في غزوة الأحزاب، فأنزل الله تعالى: "قاتلوا الذين لا يؤمنون بالله ولا باليوم الآخر ولا يحرِّمون ما حرَّم الله ورسوله ولا يدينون دين الحق من الذين أوتوا الكتاب حتى يعطوا الجزية عن يدٍ وهم صاغرون". 
3) النصارى وغيرهم، ولم يقاتلهم صلى الله عليه وسلم حتى أرسل رسله بعد صلح الحديبية إلى جميع الملوك يدعوهم إلى الإسلام، فأرسل إلى قيصر، وإلى كسرى، وإلى المقوقس، وإلى النجاشي، وإلى ملوك العرب بالشام، فدخل الإسلامَ من النصارى وغيرهم من دخل، فعمد النصارى بالشام فقتلوا بعض من أسلم. 
فالنصارى حاربوا المسلمين أولاً، وقتلوا من أسلم منهم بغياً وظلما، فأرسل لهم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم سرية ً أمَّر عليها زيداً بن حارثة، ثم جعفرأً بن أبي طالب، ثم عبد الله بن رواحة، وكان هذا أول قتالٍ قاتل فيه المسلمون النصارى، فيما عُرِف بعد ذلك بغزوة مؤتة. 

سابعاً: مرَّ النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم على امرأةٍ مقتولة، فقال: "ما كانت هذه لتقاتل"رواه أحمد وأبو داود والحاكم، وقال: صحيحٌ على شرط الشيخين ولم يخرجاه، فدلّ ذلك على أن علة تحريم قتلها أنها لم تكن تقاتل مع المقاتلين، فكانت مقاتلتهم لنا هي سبب مقاتلتنا لهم، ولم يكن الكفر هو السبب. 
ولقد نهى الإسلام عن قتل الرهبان والصبيان لنفس السبب الذي من أجله نهى عن قتل المرأة. 

ثامناً: لم يكن قتال المسلمين للاستشفاء والحقد، بل أمرنا ربنا سبحانه أن ندرأ القتل بمجرد كلمةِ الإسلام التي قد يقولها الكافر درءاً لأن يُقتَل، ففي ميدان الحرب إذا أجرى المقاتل كلمة السلام على لسانه وجب الكف عن قتاله، وعصم دمه ونفسه، قال تعالى: "يا أيها الذين آمنوا إذا ضربتم في سبيل الله فتبينوا ولا تقولوا لمن ألقى إليكم السلام لستَ مؤمناً تبتغون عَرَضَ الحياة الدنيا فعند الله مغانم كثيرةٌ كذلك كنتم من قبل فمنَّ الله عليكم فتبينوا إن الله كان بما تعملون خبيرا"، يا الله ما أبدع هذا القول: "كذلك كنتم من قبل فمنَّ الله عليكم".. فليس هنا مجالٌ لأحقاد النفوس بل كان المسلمون كفاراً فهداهم الله تعالى، فليتبينوا إذن ولا يعتدوا. 
وأكد هذا المعنى حديثٌ رائعٌ آخر، فعن أسامة بن زيد رضي الله عنهما قال: 
(بعثنا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في سرية، فصبحنا الحرقات من جهينة –اسم مكان- ، فأدركت رجلاً، فقال: لا إله إلا الله، فطعنته، فوقع في نفسي من ذلك، فذكرته للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: "أقال: لا إله إلا الله وقتلته؟" قال: قلت: يا رسول الله، إنما قالها خوفاً من السلاح، قال: "أفلا شققت عن قلبه حتى تعلم أقالها أم لا؟"، فما زال يكررها علي حتى تمنيت أني أسلمت يومئذ)رواه أحمد ومسلم وأبو داود والحاكم. 

من كل ما سبق يتبين بجلاء أن الإسلام لم يأذن بالحرب إلا دفعاً لعدوان، وحمايةً لتبليغ الدعوة، ومنعاً من اضطهاد المسلمين، وكفايةً لحرية التدين. 

الثالث: الإسلام ما بعد الانتصار: 

موقف الإسلام بعد الانتصار موقفٌ عظيمٌ بديعٌ أيضا، نوجزه في النقاط التالية: 
1- تحريم قتل النساء والشيوخ والأطفال وكل من لا يحارب، والنهي عن التمثيل في القتل، قال صلى الله عليه وسلم: " اغزوا باسم اللّه وفي سبيل اللّه، وقاتلوا من كفر باللّه، اغزوا ولا تغدروا، ولا تغلُّوا، ولا تمثلوا، ولاتقتلوا وليدا"رواه أبو داود وابن ماجه، وفي حديث البخاري عن عبد الله بن يزيد الأنصاري، قال: نهى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عن النهبى والمثلة. 
2- النهي عن قطع شجرةٍ أو عقر نخلةٍ أو ذبح شاةٍ أو غير ذلك من أشكال التخريب والدمار، فقد ورد في وصية أبي بكرٍ الصديق رضي الله عنه لأسامة رضي الله عنه حين بعثه إلى الشام: "لا تعقروا نخلاً، ولا تحرِّقوه، ولا تقطعوا شجرةً مثمرة، ولا تذبحوا شاةً ولا بقرةً ولا بعيرا، إلا لمأكله، وسوف تمرون بقومٍ فرَّغوا أنفسهم في الصوامع –يعني الرهبان- فدعوهم وما فرَّغوا أنفسهم له"، وقد ورد عن عمر رضي الله عنه كلامٌ قريبٌ من ذلك. 
3- إحسان معاملة الأسرى: قال صلى الله عليه وسلم: "فكوا العاني، وأطعموا الجائع، وعودوا المريض"رواه البخاري، وفكوا العاني أي خلصوا الأسير. 
وعن أبي هريرة قال: (بعث رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم خيلا قبل نجد، فجاءت برجل من بني حنيفة يقال له ثمامة بن أثال، سيد أهل اليمامة، فربطوه بسارية من سواري المسجد، فخرج إليه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال: "ماذا عند ك يا ثمامة؟" فقال: عندي، يا محمد خير، إن تَقْتُل تَقْتُل ذا دم، وإن تُنْعِم تُنْعِم على شاكر، وإن كنتَ تريد المال فسل تعط منه ما شئت، فتركه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم حتى كان بعد الغد، فقال: "ما عندك يا ثمامة؟"، قال: ما قلت لك، إن تُنْعِم تُنْعِم على شاكر، وإن تَقْتُل تَقْتُل ذا دم، وإن كنت تريد المال فسل تعط منه ما شئت، فتركه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم حتى كان من الغد، فقال: "ما عندك يا ثمامة؟" فقال: عندي ما قلت لك، إن تُنْعِم تُنْعِم على شاكر، وإن تَقْتُل تَقْتُل ذا دم، وإن كنت تريد المال فسل تعط منه ما شئت، فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: "أطلقوا ثمامة"، فانطلق إلى نخلٍ قريبٍ من المسجد، فاغتسل، ثم دخل المسجد فقال: أشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله، يا محمد، والله، ما كان على الأرض وجهٌ أبغض إليَّ من وجهك، فقد أصبح وجهك أحب الوجوه كلها إليّ، والله، ما كان من دينٍ أبغض إليَّ من دينك، فأصبح دينك أحبَّ الدين كله إليّ، والله، ما كان من بلدٍ أبغض إليَّ من بلدك، فأصبح بلدك أحبَّ البلاد كلها إليّ، وإن خيلك أخذتني وأنا أريد العمرة، فماذا ترى؟ فبشره رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، وأمره أن يعتمر، فلما قدم مكة قال له قائل: أصبوت؟ فقال: لا، ولكني أسلمت مع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، ولا والله، لا يأتيكم من اليمامة حبة حنطةٍ حتى يأذن فيها رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم)رواه البخاري ومسلم. 

فلم يجبره الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم على الإسلام، وأطلقه بدون مقابلٍ أو فداء، فلا انتقام، ولا تمثيل، ولا حقد، بل كرم خُلُقٍ ومنّ، ولك أن تقارن كل ذلك بما فعله النصارى في ممارساتهم خلال الحروب الصليبية، أو فعلهم في الأندلس عند سقوط الخلافة الإسلامية، وما محاكم التفتيش بخافيةٍ على أحد.
__________________


----------



## boksha (11 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: فضيحة كلية تجارة الاسكندرية*

لا تعتقدو انى اكتب هذا لاحببكم او ادعوكم للاسلام  فديننا يمنع ذلك لكم دينكم ولنا ديننا وكما يقول المولى بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ولا تجادلهم فالدين قد تبين الرشد من الغى صدق الله العظيم  انما اردت ان ارد وادافع عن دينى بكل ادب واحترام وان حدث امر ما فلا يتشبه به كل المسلمين وانتم كذلك فمنكم من يخطا اناخذكم بخطاه ونعمم ما فعله عليكم رجاء منكم ان تحترموا الدين ولا تسبوه فقط كونوا فى دينكم واتركوا لنا ديننا


----------



## amadxamad (12 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: فضيحة كلية تجارة الاسكندرية*

شكر:yaka:


----------



## kimo14th (12 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: فضيحة كلية تجارة الاسكندرية*

*زى مافى مسلمين وحشين فى كويسين *

* عموما الواحد لازم ياخد باله من اى حد مهما كان !!!*​


----------



## محمدالفاتح (18 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: فضيحة كلية تجارة الاسكندرية*



theway قال:


> الاخ صوت الالة
> 
> عفوا صديقى..مالذى يثبت صحة هذا الخبر الذى نشرتة؟ هل لديك ما يثبت ؟
> 
> ...




يا عمى دا بيتدرب على فن التاليف علشان بيستعد للعمل فى السينما
انته مصدق برضو الكلام دا ولا احنا مش عايشين فى مصر 
هما بس اللى مفتحين يعنى وعارفين كل الاخبار فى البلد مش كدا ولا ايه


----------



## زوستر (18 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: فضيحة كلية تجارة الاسكندرية*

*يا أستاذ محمد الفاتح *​ 
*دى عالم فاضيه*​ 
*ومتنساش قصة ..........*​ 
*قالوا برضه انهم اتخطفوا والمسلمين اتحرشوا بيهم وعملوا افلام*​ 
*وبعد كده ظهروا على الشاشات امام العالم كله *​ 
*وانتم عارفين الباقى*​ 
*ولا تحبوا يا نصارى ارفعلكم الفلماللى ..........هههههههههههههههههه*​ 
*تقبلوا تحياتى صديقكم عصام*​


----------



## مرمر مرمورة (18 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: فضيحة كلية تجارة الاسكندرية*

عندك حق يارب احمى عبيدك وحافظ عليه 
وارحمهم من الاضتهاد من المسلمين بس ياريت يرجع عصر الاستشهاد دة ارحملنا بكتر على الاقل الواح بيموت وهو متمسك بدينة
ارحمنا يا رب وهديهم


----------



## محمدالفاتح (18 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: فضيحة كلية تجارة الاسكندرية*



مرمر مرمورة قال:


> عندك حق يارب احمى عبيدك وحافظ عليه
> وارحمهم من الاضتهاد من المسلمين بس ياريت يرجع عصر الاستشهاد دة ارحملنا بكتر على الاقل الواح بيموت وهو متمسك بدينة
> ارحمنا يا رب وهديهم



ادى اللى فالحين فيه اول ما ناتى بالحقيقه تتلجم افواهكم دا كل اللى تقدرو تعملو  انكم تسكتو علشان معندكمشى حجه


----------



## islam86 (2 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: فضيحة كلية تجارة الاسكندرية*

اخواني اولا انا اشتركت في منتداكم الكريم بسبب هذا الموضوع ، أولاً أنا من الاسكندريه وطالب فى كليه التجاره سنه تالته ادره وقريب جدا من الاجهزه الامنيه هناك وعارف كل المشاكل اللى حصلت وبتحصل وفعلا فعلاً القصه الى ذكرها صاحب الموضوع محصليتش وانا مش شايف اي منطقيه فيها بالمره
واحذركم ان اللى بتعملوه ده غلط انكم تقولوا المسلمين دول وحوش وبينشروا الاسلام بالسيف والإسطوانه المشروخه دي لأن ده مش حقيقي انا اتربيت وسط المسيحين وكنت بدخل بيتهم وبيدخلوا بيتي والاكل واحد والعيشه واحده وده مش فيلم هندي ده حصل وبيحصل وهايفضل يحصل باذن الله
عشان زي مفيه ناس عايزه الحرق في بني ادمين عاديين وكويسين كمان ، وازاي تقولوا وتهينوا وتعمموا ان المسلمين كذا وكذا وكذا والمسيحين ملائكه لايعقل هذا اخواني بالمره
اعترف بوجود نماذج سيئه من الطرفين ودي طبيعه الدنيا واللى بيوصل انه يأذي حد من غير سبب ده ميستحقش يكون مسلم اصلاً عشان لو حد فيكم فكر انه يعرف عن الدين الاسلامي من باب الثقافه مش هيلاقي كل ده
وصدقوني لا انا ولا غيري كتير عايزين نخلي المسيحين كلهم مسلمين لان ده مش هدف الدين الاسلامي واللى كتير منكم ميعرفوهوش هو ان الله يوصينا عليكم ليكون بيننا عيشه وجو ينفع نعيش فيه
اسف للاطاله وياريت نحل مواضيعنا بموضوعيه وعقل والمشاكل اللى موجوده نحلها كويس ومنعيش في الافلام


----------



## I_don't_care (2 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: فضيحة كلية تجارة الاسكندرية*

فعلا  يعنى  هى  الاخبار  دى  بتوصل  لكم  انتوا  بس  

انتوا  بتكدبوا  الكدبه  وبتصدقوها  ......  ومكنتش  عارفه  انكم  بتحبونا  اووووى  كده


----------



## verzatshi (10 مارس 2008)

*رد على: فضيحة كلية تجارة الاسكندرية*

حاجة غريبة جدا لما المنتدى دا يكون بيخالف القواعد والقوانين وطالما بيخالف القواعد والقوانين يبقى مش لازم نحترم المنتدى ولا اللى قايمين علية اول حاجة المنتدى بيمنع التعرض للاديان انما فى الموضوع دا الكاتب صاتحب الموضوع اثار موضوع ضد المسلمين وبيقول ان صاحبت بنت خالتة واحدة مسلمة خطفتها وشممتها وسرقتها وناس اغتصبوها ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ واصحاب الردود الجميلة شتموا المسلمين منهم لله طيب لية انت مسئلتش نفسك ان البنت اللى بتقول انها اتخطفت دى مش ممكن تكون هى مش محترمة وعملت اى حوار علشان تدارى عملتها انها مش فيرجن يعنى وتهمت الجريمة فى المسلمين مع العلم انها هى احتمال كبير انها تكون عملتها بمزاجها ومع حد هى تعرفة لان شارع سى اتش استحالة يكون فاضى يعنى احنا مش ساكنين فى الصحراء دا احنا فى اسكندرية نرجع بقى للقوانين بتاعت الاختلاف الطائفى اللى المنتدى بيمنعها دى بعض من القوانين والتعريف بالمنتدى 

تعريف الموقع و المنتدى:
منتدى الكنيسة هو منتدى مسيحي تبشيري دفاعي و اجتماعي و لا ينتمي الى اي بلد معين او أي جهة رسمية ولا يمثل اي طائفة معينة, بل ينطلق من مبدأ وحدة جسد المسيح الواحد, تاركاً النقاشات الطائفية و الأختلافات بعيداً.
إدارة المنتدى و طاقمه الاشرافي مُكوّن من كل الطوائف المسيحية و بذلك لا يناقش المنتدى بل ويرفض اي حوار طائفي و أي موضوع يسيئ الى اي طائفة متخذين من مبدأ الجسد الواحد و الكنيسة الواحدة منطلقاً لوحدتنا.
و نشير بالذكر ان المبدأ المعتمد ليس بين اطراف الأدارة و المشرفين فقط, بل بشكل عام بين الاعضاء و صيغ المواضيع المقبولة في المنتدى. فنستطيع ان نقول ان كل ما يحتويه المنتدى من مواضيع مسيحية هو سليم عقائديا.





قوانين وشروط التسجيل في المنتدى

التسجيل في هذا المنتدى مفتوح ومجاني ، ولكي لا يتم إيقاف عضويتك في المنتدى اقرأ ضوابط وشروط التسجيل التالية:

1- الالتزام بآداب الحديث والحوار وعدم التعرض للدين المسيحي بالإساءة أو إلى عقيدة الاخرين الا بالدليل و البرهان


----------



## mr_lamer (29 مارس 2008)

*رد على: فضيحة كلية تجارة الاسكندرية*

لمعرفة احدث اخبار

فريق كلية التجارة للفنون المسرحية

جامعة الاسكندرية ده الموقع بتعهم

www.masr7tegaraalex.blogspot.com


----------



## mr_lamer (5 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: فضيحة كلية تجارة الاسكندرية*

*لمعرفة احدث اخبار

فريق كلية التجارة للفنون المسرحية

جامعة الاسكندرية ده الموقع بتعهم

www.masr7tegaraalex.blogspot.com ​*


----------



## mr_lamer (5 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: فضيحة كلية تجارة الاسكندرية*

*اشكر منتدى الكنيسة على حسن التعامل*​


----------



## esambraveheart (6 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: فضيحة كلية تجارة الاسكندرية*

*نظرا لاهمية الموضوع ..و لاهمية تحذير كل فتاة مسيحيه بريئه من شر و غدر و اجرام الفتاه المسلمه التي تتودد اليها كالافعي ثم تتحين الفرصه للغدر بالفتاه المسيحيه و الحاق العار بها لاجبارها علي الغوص في مستنقع القذاره .."الاسلام"...بمساندة و مباركة الاجهزه الامنيه (تنظيم القاعده الحقيقي و الخفي المتخفي في زي رجال الامن في مصر المحروسه) و التي لا تكن لمسيحي مصر سوى كل كراهيه و تعصب و ظلم ...فسوف اقوم بترجمة هذا الموضوع الي اللغات الانجليزيه و الفرنسيه و نشره في اكبر عدد ممكن من المواقع العربيه و الاجنبيه ...لانها حقيقه لابد ان يعلمها العالم كله عن وضاعة الطرق و الحيل التي يستخدمها المسلمون لارغام الاخرين علي الدخول في دين لا يقبلونه و لا يصح اصلا ان يندرج تحت مسمي الاديان ..بل ينبغي تصنيفه كاحد العقائد الشيطانيه التي يتبرا الله منها *​


----------



## esambraveheart (6 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: فضيحة كلية تجارة الاسكندرية*

*THIS THREAD ..AND THE STORY IN THIS THREAD..WILL BE TRNSLATED TO BOTH ENGLISH AND 
FRENCH  VERY SOON  AND WILL BE REPOSTED IN AS MANY  ARABIC,ENGLISH AND FRENCH WEBSITES AS POSSIBLE ..FOR THIS IS A "WARNING" AND A "TRUTH" ALL PEOPLE ALL OVER THE WORLD SHOULD KNOW ABOUT HOW DIRTY AND MEAN THE TRICKS OF MUSLIMS TO FORCE OTHERS INTO THEIR RELIGION ..ARE.
AND SUPPORTED BY THE  EGYPTIAN SECURITY POLICE FORCES IN EGYPT(THE REAL ALQAEDA REGIME IN EGYPT DRESSED POLICE MEN) WHO HAVE NOTHING FOR CHRISTIANS IN EGYPT BUT OPPRESSION,INJUSTICE AND HATRED BASED ON THEIR BEING THE MOST DANGEROUS ,AUTHOUZED AND LEGALLY PROTECTED  MUSLIM FANATICS TO THE MARROW)...,THOSE WHO KIDNAP ,RAPE AND FORCE CHRISTIAN GIRLS AND WOMEN INTO ISLAM..HAVE NOTHING TO FEAR.​*


----------



## love my jesus (28 يوليو 2008)

*ربنا معانا ويرحمنا*


----------



## nodi (28 يوليو 2008)

*انا بصراحة مش عارفة اقول ايه غير ربنا يرحمنا من كل شر*
*انا عايزة اقولكم انى فتاة جامعية*
*و بخاف جدا لما امشى فى الجامعة و الشارع من كتر اللى بسمعه*
*ده غير نظرات الناس المسلمين فى الشارع*
*يحسسوك ان انت انسان شاذ  حقير او ماشابه*
*من الاخر نظرات احتقار*
*بجد ربنا يحافظ على ولاده*
*و عايزة اقول حاجة للعضو **UltrasAhlawy*
*عايزة اقولك ربنا يسامحك على الكلام اللى قلته*
*لان احنا مبنفتريش على حد*
*اللى قاله مايكل ده حقيقة حصلت و لسة بتحصل*
*و رغم كل اللى انتوا بتعملوه فينا*
*احنا مسامحنكم و بنحبكم*
*لان المسيح قالنا:"احبوا اعدائكم " و قال كمانك"صلوا لاجل الذين يسيئون اليكم و يطردونكم"*


----------



## tonyturboman (29 يوليو 2008)

*رد: رد على: فضيحة كلية تجارة الاسكندرية*



المحبوب قال:


> *عندما يسمح مسيحي بدخول مسلم البيت فانه كمن  يربي حية داخل حجرته حتما ستلدغه
> 
> 
> قلبي معك وشكرا للرب لانه سندها حتى تاخذ القرار الشجاع ولا تنصاع لرغبات ارهابية
> ...



برافو عليك


----------



## tonyturboman (29 يوليو 2008)

*رد: رد على: فضيحة كلية تجارة الاسكندرية*



المحبوب قال:


> *عندما يسمح مسيحي بدخول مسلم البيت فانه كمن  يربي حية داخل حجرته حتما ستلدغه
> 
> 
> قلبي معك وشكرا للرب لانه سندها حتى تاخذ القرار الشجاع ولا تنصاع لرغبات ارهابية
> ...



برافو عليك


----------



## اغريغوريوس (29 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: فضيحة كلية تجارة الاسكندرية*

*دليل علي اخلاق محمد اسوة حسنة بيك رسولك قليل الادب زيك كدة مهو اسوة حسنة*


----------



## sara A (29 يوليو 2008)

ربنا يرحمنا ويحافظ علينا 
بقينا خايفين نمشى فى الشارع من المصايب اللى بتحصل كل يوم وكل ساعه 
وفعلا لازم ميبقاش فيه أى صداقات معاهم زماله فقط 
مصر مفيهاش أمان للمسيحيين
ربنا يرحمنا ويعديها على خير


----------



## sameh7610 (29 يوليو 2008)

*ميرسى اوووى على النصيحة


ربنا يعوضك​*


----------



## emy (29 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: فضيحة كلية تجارة الاسكندرية*

*ربنا موجود*​


----------



## ماندولين (30 يوليو 2008)

على فكرة الكلام اللى انت بتقولة دة كلة غلط وما لوش اساس من الصحة لانى فى كلية التجارة ايضا وما فيش حاجة من دى حصلت وبكلامك الغلط دة انت بتشوة سمعة المجمع اولا وسمعة المسيحيين والمسلمين ايضا وبكلامك دة انت ممكن تخلق فتنة طائفيةوعلى فكرة المسلمين مش زى ما انت بتقول اطلاقا لان هذا الكلام اللى انت بتقولة محرم وانت فاهم المسلمين فهم خاطئ وايضا الاسلام وقبل ما تتكلم فى اى موضوع ايا كان تحقق من الكلام لان هذا محسوب عليك ولديك رقيب فمن فضلكم يا جماعة لاتنقادوا حول اى كلام يقال فتاكدوا من الكلام اولا لان مش كل اللى بيتكتب ويقال على النت صحيح فارجوا منكم مراعاة الله فيما تكتبونواخيرا وليس اخرا فان المسلمين والاسلام ابسط مما تتخيلون وليس بحد السيف كما يقال لا بل بالعكس وحاولوا ان تفكروا قليلا فيما قلته لكم فهو يقول ان هذه الحادثة حدثت فى رمضان على قوله وانا غير مقتنعة بالكلام دة فان هذا الشهر نكون صائمين ولا يجوز عند الصيام ان نفعل اى شئ يغضب الله اولا ومن ثم فهذا الذى يقول عنه فهو فاحشة وهى غير مسموح بها عندنا اطلاقا وارجوا منكم ان لا تنساقوا وراء كل ما يقال وارجو الرد على رسالتى وللحديث بقية ان شاء الله والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة.


----------



## shames elnhar (30 يوليو 2008)

*لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله*

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

الحمد لله رب العالمين ....  أخوانى المسيحين ........  ليس من العدل التعدى على الدين الاسلامى الكريم بالقول والشتائم ........ فالدين لله عزوجل وحده ......  فهو دين السماحة والمحبة 
ومن لا يؤمن بالمسيح عيسى عليه السلام لن يدخل الجنة ......  بالنسبة لفضيحة كلية التجارة 
فهم بشر يجب محاسبة كل من تعدى على نفس بغير حق فالاسلام بريء منهم والله على القوم الظالمين .......... أخوانى الخير والشر سمه الحياه .... فنحن امه واحده...  فأنا مسلم واغلب اصدقائى من المسيحين ... والله احبهم من كل قلبى واكن لهم الحب والاحترام واعز اصدقائى 
من المسيحين ........ فلنوجه حقدنا لعدونا الحقيقى من يقتل من يستحل دمائنا ويقتل اواطفالنا وينهش اعراضنا ويحتقر ديننا على السواء مسلمين او مسيحين أخوانى لا تقولو على الله ما لا تعلمون ..... الاسلام دين الله عزوجل ...... معظم من تكلم على الدين لا يعرف عنه شيء
 ...... اذا لماذا التعصب والتفرقة . نحن نؤمن بالانجيل .... الحقيقى ..... فمن حب ان يتكلم عن ديننا فليقراءه  اولا قبل ان يتفوه بكلمة او ليصمت ......... اخوانى ده اميلى *ممنووووووووووووووووووع*لو حد حب يعرف اكتر عن الدين الاسلامى ....... انا ضد التعصب والضطرف وكل من يخدش حياه الناس فنحن مسيحين ومسلمين فنحن اخوه مصرين وعرب ....  فالدين لله والوطن للجميع .
فالاسلام قال لليهود....  لكم دينكم ولى دينى صدق الله العظيم 

  ولنا تكمله انشاء الله                
                                                 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة


----------



## man4truth (30 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله*



shames elnhar قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> 
> الحمد لله رب العالمين ....  أخوانى المسيحين ........  ليس من العدل التعدى على الدين الاسلامى الكريم بالقول والشتائم ........ فالدين لله عزوجل وحده ......  فهو دين السماحة والمحبة
> ومن لا يؤمن بالمسيح عيسى عليه السلام لن يدخل الجنة ......  بالنسبة لفضيحة كلية التجارة
> ...



شكرا على ردك
بس واضح من ردك انك مسلم متعرفشى حاجه عن الاسلام
انصحك انك تدخل منتدى حوار الاديان وتشوف ايه هو الاسلام
انت ممكن تكون شخص مهذب ولكن نصيحتى لك ان لا تضيع حياتك وراء دين يخدعك
فى البدايه اقرا الاسلام جيدا اللى انت بتقول دين محبه وسلام ونسيت اقتلوهم حبث وجدتموهم
وبا ابها الرسول جاهد الكفار ويعذبهم الله على ايديكم و اعدوا لهم ما استطعتم من عده ترهبون به عدو الله وعدوكم ونسيت ولقد كفر الذين قالوا ان المسيح,,,,,,,,
ونسيت قصة ام قرفه المسكينه
ونسيت فرض الجهاد اللى هو فرض عليك كمسلم ونسيت الحروب والفتوحات لنشر الدين الاسلامى بالقوه
ونسيت ما يفعله المسلمون من قتل و ارهاب فى كل بلاد الدنيا
ونسيت ونسيت ونسيت,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
الحكايه مش كلام حلو زى كلام خطبة الجمعه اللى انتوا بتصدقوه
الحكايه افعال وتاريخ ووثائق ودلائل
الحكايه هو قرآنك وسنة نبيك
اللى شكلك ما قريتهمش كويس
انصحك تقراهم بحياديه وبعد كده تبقى تتكلم عن الحب والسلام فى الاسلام
و شكرا وربنا يهديك لما فيه خلاص لنفسك​


----------



## shames elnhar (30 يوليو 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 


يا جماعة كفاية كلام تافه القصة اللى انتو عملين عليه الفيلم ده مش حقيقى وفى ناس فى كلية التجارة اكدت ده عملين تفترو بالكلام على الاسلام كفاية فتنة وكفاية اشاعات ارحمو نفسكم وارحمونا معاكم انا معرفش دينى لو دنا يقودنا للا رهاب وزى مانتو بتقولو كده مكنتوش زمنكم عايشين معانا دلوقتى ومكنشى ليكم وجود فى مصر وانا بقول لصاحب الموضوع الاساسى اثبت صحة القصة بتاعتك او صحة الكذبة ......... واقولى ايه المطلوب من المسلمين انهم يبوسوا ايديكم كل يوم انا بتحدى صاحب الموضوع يثبت الكلام الخطير ده ..........ازاى واحد يدعو واحد للاسلام وبعد كده يخضرة ويغتصبوا ايه التطرف عما الناس عن الحقيقة انا بقول لكل المسيحين لو فى حد مش كويس مسيحى او مسلم الافضل اجتنابوه والتمسك بالناس الكويسة ...........


----------



## shames elnhar (30 يوليو 2008)

مصر لازم يحصل فيها اكتر من كده طول مافيها ناس بتفكر كدة وبتقود للناس للفتنة 
لو مش عجبك الاسلام الدنيا مش حتتوقف عل سياتك ولو فى حاجة مش عجباك مش معنى كده 
ان كل يوم يحصل مزبحة بين المسلمين والمسيحين


----------



## SALVATION (2 أغسطس 2008)

_



			هذا الشهر نكون صائمين ولا يجوز عند الصيام ان نفعل اى شئ يغضب الله اولا ومن ثم فهذا الذى يقول عنه فهو فاحشة وهى غير مسموح بها عندنا اطلاقا وارجوا منكم ان لا تنساقوا وراء
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

من وجد منكم منكرا فاليغيره ان لم يقدر فابلسانه ان لم يقدر فا بيده وهوه معملش فاحش من وجهت نظر الاسلام ده كانو عيزين يغيرو المنكر ده بس بطريقة الخطف عادى يعنى 
مشكوووور على الخبر وربنا يحمى بناته​​_


----------



## مينا 188 (4 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: فضيحة كلية تجارة الاسكندرية*

مش عارف اقول ايه 
دى حوادث بقت تكرر كتير .
يــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــارب احمينا


----------



## محمد خميس (30 أكتوبر 2008)

*عرض مغرى من مسلم*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اعتقد ان مثل هذه القضية اذا حدثت  فان مصر ستقوم ولا تجلس  مش مهم 
عرضى هو   من ناشر هذا المقال او الذين ةصدقوه 
هو ارشدنى على هذه الفتاه  القبطية والمسلمة   
وان تاكدت من ان هذه الفتاه فعلت هذه الجريمة   
انـــــــــــــــا مستعد ان افعــــــــــلأ لك ما تريد 
بعد ما اتاكد من ان الفتاه المسلمة فعلت هذه الجريمة  
  (اعتقد ان هذاغ العرض مغرى جدا  اذا صدق كلامك)
ونصيحة الى الاخوه الذين صدقوك اعتقد ان ليس من الادب والاحترام وقبل كل هذا 
( ليس من تعاليم المسيح عيسى) ان تسبو الاسلام لافرق بينكم وبين الغرب الذى حاول ان يمنعو انتشار الاسلام (الحق ) بارسوم المسيئة والافلام 
 لاتسبو الاسلام الدين الوحيد فى العالم كله هو الذى برأ مريم  من تهمة الزنا مع يوسف النجار (اليهود)
وهو الدين الوحيد غير المسيحية  الذى يجبر معتنقيه من ان يومنو بالمسيح عيسى  وميلاده المعجز  ومعجزاته كلاها    
اعتقد من تقومو بحوار اديان  ونناقش القضايا  المختلفة بيننا وبينكم  بكل احترام 
الان مالكم الا من ان تسبو الاسلام والمسلمين بل ورسول الاسلام 
اعرض عليكم ان نتحاور وهذا هو الفهم الواعى للاديان   واما انتكونو مثل 
(من معه بضاعة فاسده ويكثر الاكلام فيه لكى يكثر ثمنها  واذا اراد احد ان يرى هذه البضاعة لكى يتاكد من صحة كلامه   قام بسبه قال هذا وهذا ..الخ....ولما لايريه البضاعة اذا كانت فعلاسليمة ؟!)


----------



## محمد خميس (30 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (30 أكتوبر 2008)

ربنا يحمى اخوتنا ويقويهم ويحميهم 
وشكراا على الخبر


----------



## باشق مجروح (30 أكتوبر 2008)

بس احب اكول شغلة لا انت ولا اني نكدر ان ما انعيش مع مسليمن يعني مثلا اني بالعراق اصدقائي كلهم كانوا مسلمين وعايش مع مسلمين بس مو كلهم مو زينين بيهم الناس الطيبة
ما اعرف هااي ظاهرة الخطف يمكم للبنات شنو طبيعتها بس محد يكدر يجبرني ان اصير مسلم ولو على قطع رقبتي واحنى بالعراق عشناها لهذا الفترة ((استلم تسلم)) وقتل للشباب وتهجير لكن ابدااا محد رك المسيح حتى لو اتعذب او عرف انو رااح يقتل من وراء ايمانه.......​


----------



## الجنه (30 أكتوبر 2008)

ربنا يهدى الناس للحق


----------



## سانت تريزا (30 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا على التحذير


----------



## gogocata (3 نوفمبر 2008)

المعاشرات الرديئة تفسد الاخلاق الجيدة


----------



## كيرلس زكريا (10 نوفمبر 2008)

كل الى اقدر اقوله ان الرب يسوع المسيح لن يتركنا ابدا


----------



## رفعت بشاى (12 نوفمبر 2008)

دة نفس رأى حتى من قبل معرف حكاية مونيكا.  الف شكر ليك على محاولة توعيتك للشباب المسيحى. ربنا يعوضك


----------



## الوداعة (12 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: رد على: فضيحة كلية تجارة الاسكندرية*

*الأحسن إنه الواحد ينتبه منهم لإنه شعارهم الغدر *
*وبكرا يقولو شوف المسيحية يلي أسلمت من دون ان يذكرو ليش او من ايش هي أسلمت بس الحمدالله انها رجعت *
*مشكور على الفضيحة يلي ماهي الاولى ولا رح تكون الاخيرة*
*يسوع المسيح يحافظ على جميع أبناءه ويرحمنا من هذا الخطر الذى لا يعرف رحمة*​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (13 نوفمبر 2008)

*مش هقول غير ربنا يرحمنا ​*


----------

